# An art collaberation. Riandro and Beserk06



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey all 

just finished a few things off for a good buddy on Devaintart.
Im rendering in his characters as well as his comic FTW.
he's only completely done one of his characters fullscale pics, and its the chosen of slaanesh.










And when i get the comics coloured and up on Dev Art ill post them on here too 

Cover Page 1 and Page 2! (insert Tea spurting protection now :taunt


----------

